
Ask HN: Who is working on privacy these days? - wskinner
I know Open Whisper Systems is, via the Signal app, and the Signal protocol. Keybase is building user friendly PKI. Tor and I2P are working on the network layer. Who are the other players working to make the web more secure and private for normal users, not just from governments, but from Google, Facebook, Comcast, and other private entities?
======
probinso
protonmail

people working with some of the alt-coins

there is some work with privacy preserving databases, and privacy preserving
data mining/machine learning at the academic level and places like Microsoft
Research.

homomorphic encryption research is presently led by IBM.

There are also DARPA's safeware project with Galois and like minded groups for
obfuscating compilers

